# Civil Service Acting Up and how long before CID kicks in?



## Tomjim (26 Oct 2010)

I am acting up " doing higher duties" for the last 14 months in the civil service. Anyone know how long until a CID kicks in and I retain the allowance /post on a long term basis.


----------



## becky (26 Oct 2010)

If you are already permanent you have no entitlement to a CID for the post you're acting into.  It was one of the first cases brought to the Rights Commissioner.

The CP deal did have something for long term actors but I don't think you'd qualify under the timescales.


----------



## Green (27 Oct 2010)

Tomjim said:


> I am acting up " doing higher duties" for the last 14 months in the civil service. Anyone know how long until a CID kicks in and I retain the allowance /post on a long term basis.


 

Maybe ask your union?


----------



## Tomjim (27 Oct 2010)

Where could I check out the "CP deal further", regarding long term actors and the timescale involved.


----------



## becky (28 Oct 2010)

Impact got something but I don't think this will apply to the Civil Service.

Here's the link from Impact which says it's 2 years.

[broken link removed]  

Try the civil service union website or your union.  If you're not a union member you could call your HR department.


----------



## Tomjim (7 Nov 2010)

I have checked with my union and they have indicated that I have no entitlement to this position on a fulltime basis after 2 years.

Could I check this out further with any organisation. Could the rights commissioner provide any assistance?


----------

